# Alpencross 2016 Routen check



## Speedskater (31. Juli 2016)

Ich habe mal so paar GPS-Tracks vorbereitet und hochgeladen.
Das wäre meine bevorzugte Route, das hat aber sicher noch Optimierungspotenzial.

Anreise mit der Bahn und Auffahrt zur Rastner Hütte wäre am 1. Tag.

2. Rastner Hütte - St. Ulrich
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vlwolceaqkoxbaps

3. St. Ulrich - Tiers (bin ich teilweise so schon gefahren)
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qhfqyezetznjorly

4. Tiers - Tesero
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mljxweuvpisipblt

5. Tesero - Rifugio Barricata (hier sind sicher auch ein paar schiebe/trage Passagen dabei)
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=blmzvcvftzlmljds

6. Rifugio Barricata - Carbonare
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=hluqypoelywwsqki

7. da könnte man noch den Pasubio dran hängen.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mtwvzlqicebkvngw


Auf der Strecke sind 3 Seilbahnen die man verwenden kann, damit das etwas entspannter wird.
Ich freue mich auf Anmerkungen, Optimierungsvorschläge und Mitfahrer.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## dede (1. August 2016)

Die Etappe von Tiers nach Tesero ist so in meinen Augen suboptimal, da du a) eine extrem steile Auffahrt und b) viel Waldgekurble hast. Schöner (und ich denke sogar mit etwas wengiger Hm) wär es "oben rum". Ab Obereggen würd ich die parallele Teerpiste nehmen, die kostet weniger Körner.
Auf der Seiseralm kannst auch schöner (sprich weniger auf der Straße selbst) fahren, z.B. ab Sonne zur Sanonhütte, dann bei Erreichen der Straße links zur Ritschschwaige und auf dem "S"-Zubringer direkt hoch zum Joch..... Würde am Vortag evtl. auch alternativ noch die Secedabahn (ab Mittelstation im Annatal) und die Piera Longia Trails dranhängen. Wenn du dann nach der Regensburger Hütte zur Juacalm rüberquerst kommst in Wolkenstein raus und kannst am nächsten Tag mit der Ciampinoibahn hochfahren und "Neuland" auf der Seiseralm abfahren (schön z.B. auch die Variante über den Zallinger und - schiebend - hoch zur Plattkofelhütte, danach super Trail entlang der Schneid rüber zum Mahlnechtjoch)
Am Peitler kann man sich mittlerweile die gut 20-minütige Schiebepassage hoch zur Peitlerscharte sparen (bzw. man verkürzt sie um die Hälfte), in dem man bereits am Beginn des eigentlichen Anstiegs nach der Peitlerwiesenquerung links abzweigt und der neuen Schotterpiste über den Col Töres-Sattel bis zu deren Ende am 4er Weg folgt. Dieser führt dann (50% fahrbar) direktt hoch zum Kreuzkofeljoch, wo sich beide Wege wieder vereinen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (1. August 2016)

Rastner-Hütte - St. Ulrich
Wir sind von der Maurerberghütte den Weg Mark. 2 zur Pecol-Hütte gefahren. Sehr schöner S1-trail! Du kommst unten wieder über den Mark. 2a auf deinen Track.


----------



## Speedskater (1. August 2016)

Danke für die Info.

Hallo dede, von Tiers nach Obereggen mit "oben rum" meinst Du über den Karer Pass?
Von Tiers zum Karer Pass bin ich schon 2 mal hochgefahren, wollte mal anders fahren.



Von Obereggen gibt's auch eine Seilbahn parallel zu Asphaltpiste. 

Am Peitlerkofel meinst Du das Stück?
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=dgcqcpwixnlxvitj

Piera Longia Trails schaut gut aus.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qbmbubnpplzlbxjr

Mit der Ciampinoibahn hochfahren hört sich auch gut an.
Von der Plattkofelhütte zum Mahlknechtjoch bin ich 2013 und 2014 gefahren.




Hallo cschaeff, werde ich mal so einplanen.

Was mich auch interessiert:
Info über die Abfahrt vom Reiterjoch.
Info über die Strecke von Alpe Cermis zum Passo 5 Croci. Dass die Abfahrt von Forcella del Macaco teilweise nicht fahrbar ist weiß ich.
Aber wie schaut der Rest aus, wird das eine Wanderung mit Bike? Oder gibt es auch Passagen die fahrbar sind.
Info zur meiner Abfahrt Variante vom 5 Croci wäre auch interessant, ich hatte nicht vor alles auf Asphalt runter zu schraddeln, dafür fahre ich auch noch mal 300 hm hoch.


----------



## McNulty (1. August 2016)

Hia Armin,
ich sehe du bleibst Italien treu... Hab meine Runde dieses Jahr schon hinter mir. Viel Spaß wünsche ich dir.
Wenn du nicht St. Ulrich im Tal übernachten willst, bzw. es noch nicht kennst: Raschötz-Hütte:
Super-Hütte (sehr neu renoviert, natürlich Dusche)
Super-Panorama
Super-Trail am nächsten morgen

Am nächsten Tag bis Tiers wäre mit allem (seceda) schon eher knapp und Tierser Alpl kennst du ja schon...


----------



## dede (1. August 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Danke für die Info.
> 
> Hallo dede, von Tiers nach Obereggen mit "oben rum" meinst Du über den Karer Pass?
> Von Tiers zum Karer Pass bin ich schon 2 mal hochgefahren, wollte mal anders fahren.
> ...


Tracks passen, ja.

Was brauchst am Reiterjoch? Die Trails nach Tesero sind alle S1-S2 mit ein paar kleinen Schiebestückchen drin (Gegenanstiegen, die teilw. komplett, teilw. eben nicht ganz fahrbar sind...). Die Trails machen richtig Laune, man braucht aber natürlich mind. ne Stunde länger als wenn man's einfach das Stavatal rauslaufen läßt....


----------



## Speedskater (1. August 2016)

Hallo Hans-Werner,
ja, ich werde wohl wieder mal eine Runde durch die Dolomiten drehen und dann paar Tage in Riva verbringen.
Ich übernachte gerne im Tal, da muss man nicht vorbuchen.

Danke dede, so was wollte ich lesen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## isartrails (2. August 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> 5. Tesero - Rifugio Barricata (hier sind sicher auch ein paar schiebe/trage Passagen dabei)
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qncnpvimpmkhmadq
> 6. Rifugio Barricata - Carbonare
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=hluqypoelywwsqki


Etappe 5 und 6 bin ich 2014 bei einem Alpencross ziemlich exakt so ab Passo Cinque Croci gefahren.

Von der Ponte Caldenave bergab schiebt man fast alles, bis in die Nähe der "Cava di Feldspati - Ex Cava Maffei" - ist grob verblocktes Gelände.
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/87oCfZ9OAX7sSfQpMpye5wQyAXdNTVSo5VkMCJUjdOk
Hab das Ding jetzt schon zweimal bergab geschoben (das erstemal bei meiner Recherche zu "Dolomiti Lagorai Bike" - ist auch auf deren Website so drauf) und würde ich so nicht wieder machen.
Von der Malga Conseria (südlich unterhalb des Passo Cinque Croci, haben wir übernachtet) noch den ersten Trail mitnehmen, wie auf deinem Track. Dann an der Forststraßengabelung zur Talstraße abfahren, auf dieser ein Stück talauswärts.
An der Stelle, wo sich die Talstraße gabelt (nach den beiden Rifugi, rechts geht's ins Val Campelle), links bleiben und gleich wieder links auf Schotterstraße bergauf wieder in Richtung deines Tracks, auf den du nach kurzer Bergauffahrt und einer Kehre (Cenon di Sopra) wieder stößt. Bei Primalunetta ist die OSM nicht ganz richtig: du fährst bis zur Kapelle S. Bortolo hoch (Aussicht)
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/hG4pTrSuzFLA0fZfBQMCRgQyAXdNTVSo5VkMCJUjdOk
und dort auf den Trail rechts.
Wenn du in der Abfahrt alle Straßenabschneider mtnimmst, hast du am Ende einen ziemlich heftigen Singletrack abgeritten.
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/MukVH5DedZ4FtRMypDQOSQQyAXdNTVSo5VkMCJUjdOk
In Samone freust du dich dann wieder über Teer.

Sehr lange Auffahrt aus dem Valsugana komplett auf Asphaltstraße.
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/3VqN8saSySCnsG1f6sEWqQQyAXdNTVSo5VkMCJUjdOk
bis zum Rifugio Barricata.
Wir sind noch ein Stück holprig weiter gefahren und haben auf dem Rifugio Adriana (ex Malga Moline) übernachtet.
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/O77kWx98CJqTASGgpGTLigQyAXdNTVSo5VkMCJUjdOk

Hatten am nächsten Tag auf dem Altopiano das Pech, durch Nebel zu fahren. Passte aber irgendwie gespenstisch zum Weltkriegs-Ambiente mit Stellungen, Lazaretten und Schlachtendenkmälern.
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/p16borQLEYWaw2BBnfzoPwQyAXdNTVSo5VkMCJUjdOk
Wenn die Zeit reicht, steigt auf den Monte Ortigara rauf (von der Hütte am Schluss zu Fuß)
Sind die Etappe ansonsten fast identisch gefahren, haben aber ein Stück weiter oben auf dem Rifugio Stella d'Italia übernachtet. Wenn ihr euch auch dazu entschließen solltet, grüßt mir den Hund Oliver!
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/px-ET4WXDUJoXapTOgL_jQQyAXdNTVSo5VkMCJUjdOk


----------



## Speedskater (2. August 2016)

isartrails schrieb:


> Von der Ponte Caldenave bergab schiebt man fast alles, bis in die Nähe der "Cava di Feldspati - Ex Cava Maffei" - ist grob verblocktes Gelände.
> Hab das Ding jetzt schon zweimal bergab geschoben (das erstemal bei meiner Recherche zu "Dolomiti Lagorai Bike" - ist auch auf deren Website so drauf) und würde ich so nicht wieder machen.
> Von der Malga Conseria (südlich unterhalb des Passo Cinque Croci, haben wir übernachtet) noch den ersten Trail mitnehmen, wie auf deinem Track. Dann an der Forststraßengabelung zur Talstraße abfahren, auf dieser ein Stück talauswärts.
> An der Stelle, wo sich die Talstraße gabelt (nach den beiden Rifugi, rechts geht's ins Val Campelle), links bleiben und gleich wieder links auf Schotterstraße bergauf wieder in Richtung deines Tracks, auf den du nach kurzer Bergauffahrt und einer Kehre (Cenon di Sopra) wieder stößt. Bei Primalunetta ist die OSM nicht ganz richtig: du fährst bis zur Kapelle S. Bortolo hoch (Aussicht) und dort auf den Trail rechts.
> ...



Danke isartails, das ist genau die Information die ich brauche. Ich habe das mal angepasst.
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=blmzvcvftzlmljds
Ich werde voraussichtlich mit dem 160mm Enduro unterwegs sein, da geht schon bissel was.
Und bei den Straßenabschneidern hat man ja einige Möglichkeiten den Notausgang zu nehmen.



isartrails schrieb:


> Sehr lange Auffahrt aus dem Valsugana komplett auf Asphaltstraße bis zum Rifugio Barricata.
> Wir sind noch ein Stück holprig weiter gefahren und haben auf dem Rifugio Adriana (ex Malga Moline) übernachtet.
> Wenn die Zeit reicht, steigt auf den Monte Ortigara rauf (von der Hütte am Schluss zu Fuß)



Dass die Auffahrt langweilig wird ist mir bewusst.
Wieviel Zeit sollte man für den Monte Ortigara einplanen?



isartrails schrieb:


> Sind die Etappe ansonsten fast identisch gefahren, haben aber ein Stück weiter oben auf dem Rifugio Stella d'Italia übernachtet. Wenn ihr euch auch dazu entschließen solltet, grüßt mir den Hund Oliver!



Schau mer mal wo wir übernachten.


----------



## Andi5w (3. August 2016)

Hallo Armin,

da hast Du Dir eine super Tour zusammengestellt. Ich beneide dich ....
Leider habe ich keine 7 Tage am Stück Zeit.

Grüße und viel Spass
Andreas


----------



## Speedskater (4. August 2016)

Hallo Andreas,
danke, schade, dass Du keine 7 Tage am Stück Zeit hast.
Gruß
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (16. August 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe das mal angepasst.
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=blmzvcvftzlmljds
> Ich werde voraussichtlich mit dem 160mm Enduro unterwegs sein, da geht schon bissel was.
> Und bei den Straßenabschneidern hat man ja einige Möglichkeiten den Notausgang zu nehmen.


Du hast die Abfahrt von der Malga Conseria runter geändert. Jetzt geht's bei dir südwestlich runter, vorher hattest du südöstlich runter drin. Finde diese Variante schöner. Siehe den offiziellen Track "Val Campelle" auf Outdooractive.
Im Tal kann man dann zur Straße runter, anstatt wieder aufzufahren.



Speedskater schrieb:


> Wieviel Zeit sollte man für den Monte Ortigara einplanen?


Ab Rifugio Adriana (ex Malga Moline) würde ich mit mindestens einer Stunde Aufstieg rechnen. Am Anfang noch fahrbar, ab dem Parkplatz Lozze dann wohl schieben. Wir sind wegen Nebels nicht rauf. Wenn du mit Bike auf dem Gipfels schiebst, dann köntest du auch hinten runter und beim Bivio Italia wieder auf die Hauptroute stoßen. Habe aber keine Ahnung, wie der Abstieg/Abfahrt aussieht.
Eventuell weiß dede mehr.

Wann wolltest du eigentlich fahren?


----------



## Speedskater (16. August 2016)

isartrails schrieb:


> Du hast die Abfahrt von der Malga Conseria runter geändert. Jetzt geht's bei dir südwestlich runter, vorher hattest du südöstlich runter drin. Finde diese Variante schöner. Siehe den offiziellen Track "Val Campelle" auf Outdooractive.
> Im Tal kann man dann zur Straße runter, anstatt wieder aufzufahren.



Ich habe den 326er Weg mal eingeplant, den bin ich schon gefahren. Der Rest sollte deiner Beschreibung von oben entsprechen, oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?



isartrails schrieb:


> Ab Rifugio Adriana (ex Malga Moline) würde ich mit mindestens einer Stunde Aufstieg rechnen. Am Anfang noch fahrbar, ab dem Parkplatz Lozze dann wohl schieben. Wir sind wegen Nebels nicht rauf. Wenn du mit Bike auf dem Gipfels schiebst, dann köntest du auch hinten runter und beim Bivio Italia wieder auf die Hauptroute stoßen. Habe aber keine Ahnung, wie der Abstieg/Abfahrt aussieht.
> Eventuell weiß dede mehr.
> 
> Wann wolltest du eigentlich fahren?



Ich wollte am 27.08. starten, bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen Mitfahrer. Kommst Du mit?

Ich muss mal schaun wie ich die Etappeneinteilung mache. Vielleicht übernachten wir im Rifugio Adriana und fahren/schieben über den Monte Ortigara. Auf der Kompass Karte schaut die Auffahrt nach 300 hm schieben und die Abfahrt fahrbar aus.


----------



## isartrails (16. August 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe den 326er Weg mal eingeplant, den bin ich schon gefahren. Der Rest sollte deiner Beschreibung von oben entsprechen, oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


Alles Richtig verstanden, genau das meinte ich. Kannst auch den anderen fahren. Am Ende ist es wahrscheinlich egal.


Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich wollte am 27.08. starten, bis jetzt hat habe ich noch keinen Mitfahrer. Kommst Du mit?


Nein, da ist Eurobike. Mich hätte eh nur die Etappe über die Hochebene und der Monte Ortigara interessiert. Die wollte ich irgendwannmal nachholen, weil ich dort schlechtes Wetter hatte.
Vielleicht bastele ich mal einen Zwei-Tages-Trip aus dem Valsugana daraus, mit Rückfahrt mit der Bahn.

Wünsche auf jeden Fall gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Bettina (16. August 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Rastner-Hütte - St. Ulrich
> Wir sind von der Maurerberghütte den Weg Mark. 2 zur Pecol-Hütte gefahren. Sehr schöner S1-trail! Du kommst unten wieder über den Mark. 2a auf deinen Track.


Das wäre auch in umgekehrter Richtung fahrbar, oder?


----------



## dede (16. August 2016)

Nein, den kannst aufwärts zu großen Teilen nicht fahren. Bis zur Pecolhütte kommst natürlich locker auf (fast) ebener Schotterpiste, dann mußt etwa 10 Min hochschieben bis zur Funtanellaalm, wo ein weiterer Forstweg rechts zur Standardauffahrt rüberzieht. Der Trail dagegen geht aber wieder auf direkterem Wege Ri Maurerberghütte (im obersten Teil kurz vor der Mündung an der Kehre kannst dann ein paar Meter aufwärts fahren, sonst aber fast gar nix). Abwärts ist der Trail super, aber normalerweise stark von Wanderern frequentiert (deswegen hab ich ihn hier noch nie offiziell erwähnt....)


----------



## dede (16. August 2016)

Da der Trail ja jetzt eh "offiziell" hier vorgestellt wurde hab ich ein paar pics dazu hochgeladen => http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2046940?in=user ; http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2046896?in=user ; http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2046895?in=user ; http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2046894?in=user ; http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2046892?in=user


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cschaeff (17. August 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Das wäre auch in umgekehrter Richtung fahrbar, oder?


Ist schon recht steil, also kleiner Gang oder viel Muskelschmalz (oder beides).


----------



## dede (17. August 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Ist schon recht steil, also kleiner Gang oder viel Muskelschmalz (oder beides).


Und ne gehörige Portion Aufwärtsfahrtechnik an den engen Stellen, da kannst dir keinen großen Schlenker (Typ "Fahrfehler") erlauben, sonst stehst komplett....


----------



## Bettina (17. August 2016)

Danke, ich verzichte


----------



## rallleb (18. August 2016)

Muß mal kurz meinen Senf abgeben... Bin immer wieder erstaunt wie sich Dede bis aufs kleinste Detail in den Dolomiten auskennt, Wahnsinn!
Wie kommts? Guide, Bürgermeister, Erbauer der Dolos?
Gilt natürlich auch für isartrails
Sorry, bin wieder weg


----------



## dede (18. August 2016)

rallleb schrieb:


> Wie kommts? Guide, Bürgermeister, Erbauer der Dolos?


Guide?  Nur im privatem Umfeld, wenn ich genau weiß, mit wem ich unterwegs bin.
Bürgermeister? Neee, bin eher unpolitisch, ist mir viel zu viel Heuchelei.
Erbauer der Dolos? Auch nur bedingt dazu beigetragen ("Steinmännchenwartung"), eher hier und da marginal an deren Erosion beteiligt.....
Des Rätsels Lösung liegt eher hierin: War halt schon ein paar Mal dort in den letzten 40 Jahren meines Lebens - und wie das so ist mit der großen (Berg)Liebe, man fährt halt immer wieder hin (und ab und zu entdeck selbst ich dort noch Neues, was mich teilw. sogar selbst überrascht ))


----------



## isartrails (18. August 2016)

dede schrieb:


> Des Rätsels Lösung liegt eher hierin: War halt schon ein paar Mal dort in den letzten 40 Jahren meines Lebens


Wieder mal zu bescheiden.
Die Wahrheit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ist die: dede ist seit 40 Jahren im Nebenjob Tabacco-Karten-Falter. (Einer muss den Job ja machen.)
Und da er den Bergen, Tälern, Flüssen, Gipfeln und Steinen im Knick nicht weh tun möchte, geht er zu allen hin (mit dem Bike geht's schneller) und entschuldigt sich bei ihnen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Echt jetzt, ist jemandem schon mal aufgefallen, dass dies der einzige Kartenverlag in den Alpen ist, der sich der Digitalisierung seiner Werke standhaft verweigert. Na, klingelt es jetzt? Woran das wohl liegt? dede sei Dank.


----------



## dede (19. August 2016)

Shitttt, jetzt isses raus und das Geheimnis endgültig gelüftet (aus berufenem Munde!)
Aber ihr werdet lachen, Tabacco hatte mich sogar mal ernsthaft kontaktiert wegen eines möglichen Projekts für Berg- und Biketouren, die sie evtl. in ihre Karten einbauen woll(t)en. Ist aber schon ne ganze Zeit her und seither hab ich nix mehr aus dieser Richtung gehört....


----------



## Speedskater (19. August 2016)

Jungs, ihr seid klasse!

Ich habe mal ein Track für den letzten Tag gebastelt.
Ist die Abfahrt vom Passo Coe schon mal jemand gefahren? Was erwartet uns da?

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=mtwvzlqicebkvngw

Gruß
Armin


----------



## isartrails (13. September 2016)

Hey @Speedskater
du vernachlässigst deinen Thread.
Wir wollen jetzt schon auch wissen, wie's dir ergangen ist.


----------



## Speedskater (14. September 2016)

Moin @isartrails,

ich bin zur Zeit noch am Gardasee und wenn ich wieder zuhause bin gibts auch einen Bericht.

Ich soll dir viele Grüße von Oliver ausrichten.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (18. September 2016)

Der Alltag hat mich wieder eingeholt und ich möchte dann mal von meinen Erlebnissen berichten. Da meine Kumpels alle schwächeln, keinen Urlaub bekommen haben, auf eine Hochzeit mußten, oder lieber Albrecht-, Marvin-, oder eine kastrierte Heckmair Route fahren, bin ich dieses Jahr alleine gefahren.

Und hier kommen jetzt die LangeNaseBilder für alle die nicht mitfahren wollten.

27.08.2016 Tag 1, Die Anreise mit der Bahn ist immer wieder ein Abenteuer.
Da es in IC und EC nur wenig Abstellplätze für Fahrräder gibt und diese natürlich schnell ausgebucht sind, ist man gezwungen mit Nahverkehrszügen zu reisen, was entsprechend Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. Nach mehrfachem Umsteigen war ich dann um 18:15 Uhr endlich in Franzensfeste. Ich hopse auf mein Bike und fahre auf dem Radweg in Richtung Mühlbach. Direkt am Radweg in Schabs übernachte ich in der Pension Peintnerhof.
Duschen, lecker Essen mit isotonischen Getränken, schlafen.

50 hm 6 km mit dem Bike.


----------



## Speedskater (18. September 2016)

28.08.2016 Tag 2, Frühstücken, und los geht es. Ich rolle auf dem Radweg nach Mühlbach und dann geht es begauf zur Ronerhütte. Ich dachte ich könnte gemütlich auf Asphalt hochradeln, weit gefehlt, ständig fuhren Autos an mir vorbei. Es ist schon etwas nervig und demotivierend, wenn ständig irgendwelche Weicheier in ihren stinkenden Blechkisten vorbeifahren. Als ich einen Eingeborenen treffe, frage ich mal warum so viele Autos hier den Berg hoch fahren. Ganz einfach: am letzten Sonntag im August ist Almenfest, also heute. Wer nicht auf Halligalli, Blasmusik usw. steht, sollte die an diesem Tag nicht hier hoch radeln.




Ich nehme eine Knödelsuppe und 2 isotonische Getränke zu mir und fahre weiter.
Das nächste Problem: die Weicheier laufen in 5er Reihen nebeneinander auf den Schotterwegen, aber zum Glück entfernen sie sich nicht weit von ihren Blechkisten und nach ca. 2 km habe ich die Wege für mich alleine.

Nach einer kurzen Schiebepassage der Blick nach Norden




Ich fahre weiter auf schicken Trails, mit hässlichen kleinen Gegenanstiegen




Blick zurück zur Wieseralm. Auch hier gab es isotonische Getränke.




Welcher Schwachkopf hat den Südtirolern eigentlich eingeredet, dass Weißbier mit Alk. in 0.5er Flaschen und Alk. freies Weißbier in 0,33er Flaschen sinnvoll ist. Warum gibt es hier kein alkfreies Weißbier in 0.5er Flaschen. In meinem Lieblinghotel in Latsch hat man das inzwischen angepasst und es gibt jetzt sogar dunkles Weißbier.

Das obligatorische Foto vom Glittnersee




Dann gehts abwärts




und wieder hoch bis zur Maurerberg Hütte, wo ich übernachte.
Ich genieße die Sonne, das Panorama und diverse isotonische Getränke.







Duschen, lecker Essen mit isotonischen Getränken, schlafen.

Heute waren es: 1923 hm und 35 km
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=acsymewngysnyqqh


----------



## Bettina (18. September 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Das obligatorische Foto vom Glittnersee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toll, so ohne Nebel und in angenehmer Richtung


----------



## Speedskater (18. September 2016)

Bettina schrieb:


> Toll, so ohne Nebel und in angenehmer Richtung



Ohne Nebel: Zufall
angenehme Richtung: richtige Planung


----------



## Speedskater (18. September 2016)

29.08.2016 Tag 3, und nach dem Frühstück geht es um 8:30 Uhr wieder los.
Peitlerkofel in der Morgensonne.




Ich fahre den oben beschriebenen Trail und dann weiter zum Würzjoch.




Über einen Trail mit ein paar verblockten Stellen. Von der nachfolgenden Wiese hat man einen schönen Blick auf den Peitlerkofel.




Schiebend geht es hoch zum Gömajoch und auf Trails




und Schotterwegen zum Kreuzkofeljoch




vorbei an der Schlüter-Hütte zur Gampenalm, wo auch noch die Überreste vom Almenfest rumstanden.




Hier gab es Knödelsuppe und endlich ein isotonisches Getränk der 1/2l Klasse.




Weiter ging es teilweise über den Adolf Munkelweg zur Brogleshütte und zum Broglessattel




Auf einem schicken Trail geht es abwärts zur Mittelstation der Seceda-Seilbahn. Ich investiere 16 Euro und fahre mit der Seilbahn hoch.
















Die Wolken ziehen sich langsam zu, daher fahre ich so schnell wie möglich talwärts. Ein kleiner Trail spuckt mich direkt vor der Pension Daniel aus, wo man ein Zimmer für mich hat. Ich bringe das Bike in die Garage, gehe auf mein Zimmer und schon geht das Gewitter los. Alles richtig gemacht!

Heute waren es 1431 hm und 43 km
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vpmaxdvgfselqbof


----------



## cschaeff (18. September 2016)

Wieviel Uhr warst Du an der Seceda?
Sieht schön leer aus 

Brogleshütte sinds fertig mit bauen?


----------



## McNulty (18. September 2016)

Es sollte wissenschaftlich geklärt werden wo in Italien der Alk-Frei Weißbieräquator verläuft...


----------



## Speedskater (18. September 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Wieviel Uhr warst Du an der Seceda?
> Sieht schön leer aus
> 
> Brogleshütte sinds fertig mit bauen?



Das Bild ist um 15:08 Uhr entstanden, dann bin ich wohl mit der 15:00 Uhr Bahn gefahren.
Das war kurz vor dem Gewitter, die Wanderer haben alle einen flinken Schuh gemacht um ins Tal zu kommen. Ich hatte da einen kleinen Vorteil.

Die Brogleshütte sah nicht nach Baustelle aus.



McNulty schrieb:


> Es sollte wissenschaftlich geklärt werden wo in Italien der Alk-Frei Weißbieräquator verläuft...



Ich denke da müssen wir mit der empirischen Methode ran gehen.
Am nördlichen Gardasee (Mecki's) gibts Alk-freies Weißbier in der 1/2l Klasse.
Das habe ich die letzten 2 Wochen ausprobiert.


----------



## Speedskater (18. September 2016)

30.08.2016 Tag 4, um ca. 8:30 Uhr rolle ich runter zur Ciampinoi-Seilbahn investiere 17 Euro.
Vom Ciampinoi hat man eine gute Aussicht auf das Sella Massiv.




und Langkofel




Weiter geht es in Richtung Friedrich-August-Hütte mit Blick auf das Sella Massiv.




Friedrich-August-Hütte und in der Mitte die Rosszähne




Rosszähne




Auf dem Friedrich-August-Weg waren morgens um 10:00 Uhr nur wenig Wanderer unterwegs, daher mit ein wenig Zurückhaltung gut fahrbar.



Friedrich-August-Weg sollte man Mitte August bei gutem Wetter um die Mittagszeit meiden. Eine Ameisenstrasse ist dagegen Pipifax.

Plattkofelhütte 2014




Plattkofelhütte 2016




Weiter geht es zum Mahlknechtjoch




Die 200 hm zur Tierser Alpl schiebe ich und während ich auf der Tierser Alpl einen Kaiserschmarrn und Isotonische Getränke zu mir nehme zieht ein Regenschauer durch.
Blick zurück zur Tierser Alpl




Jetzt kommt die 200 hm Schiebe- Trage-Passage auf das Schlernplateau. Leider ist es neblig, daher nur ein Beweisfoto




Der Trail auf dem Schlernplateau ist gut fahrbar




Um ca. 15:00 Uhr bin ich am Schlernhaus und ziehe die Protektoren an




und dann kommt das Highlight der Tour der Knüppelsteig, ca. 1400 tm feinster Trail.




Das Video ist von redsunrising von 2010

In Tiers übernachte ich im Hotel Vajolet.

Heute waren es 1146 hm und 35 km mit 90% Trail Anteil
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=aextkgxdbitkpddw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (19. September 2016)

Im Video sieht's ja aus, als hättest du Gleichgesinnte getroffen. Freut mich, dass du deine Tour erfolgreich beenden konntest  Unsere zum Comer See - hatten wir ja kurz drüber gesprochen/-schrieben - war auch ein voller Erfolg.


----------



## Speedskater (19. September 2016)

Das Video ist vom User redsunrising von 2010.
Ich bin dieses Jahr einfach alleine gefahren, die Tour war super.


----------



## TitusLE (19. September 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Das Video ist vom User redsunrising von 2010.


Oh Mann, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Hatte die Bildüberschrift gar nicht gelesen... 


Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich bin dieses Jahr einfach alleine gefahren, die Tour war super.


Ja, dass du alleine gestartet bist, hattest du geschrieben. Ich hatte angenommen, du hättest unterwegs andere Leute, die die gleiche (Teil)Strecke fahren, getroffen. Ist uns so gegangen.


----------



## Speedskater (19. September 2016)

31.08.2016 Tag 5, da ich die Strecke von Tiers zum Karer Pass schon 2 mal gefahren bin, rolle ich nach dem Frühstück zur Bushaltestelle und nehme den 8:51 Uhr Bus zum Karer Pass.
Von dort fahre ich über diverse Trails nach Obereggen








mit Latemar im Hintergrund




Da die Seilbahn in Obereggen keine Bikes mit nimmt, radle ich die ca. 500 hm zum Reiterjoch vorbei an einem Holzpferd




und einer Holzkugel zur Zichgalm, wo ich mich stärke.




Dann geht es weiter auf der Skipiste abwärts und über einen Parkplatz auf den 62er Weg.




Ein schicker Trail mit Gegenanstiegen bis Tesero




In Tesero übernachte ich im Albergo Lucia
Heute waren es nur 847 hm und 25 km
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lwgpfosuhfylootz


----------



## Speedskater (20. September 2016)

01.09.2016 Tag 6, nach dem Wellness-Tag rolle ich nach Cavalese und fahre mit der Seilbahn auf den Paion del Cermis








und abwärts zur Forcella di Bombasel




dann geht es zum Lago di Bombasel








und weiter zur Forcella del Macaco




von der Forcella del Macaco hat man eine gute Aussicht auf den Lago di Bombasel




Der folgende Trail ist teilweise fahrbar.












Dann folgt der Aufstieg zur Forcella di Lagorai








 vorbei am Laghetti di Lagorai












Dann geht es abwärts zum Passo Val Cion




Leider ist hier nichts fahrbar, wenn man nicht auf den Hinterrad von Stein zu Stein hopsen kann








Vom Passo Val Cion




geht es auf Trails und Schotterpiste zum Passo 5 Croci




Da gerade ein Regenschauer durchzieht nehme ich in der Malga Conseria Polenta mit Pfifferlingen und Käse zu mir.




Es ist inzwischen 14:30 Uhr und ich habe 2 Alternativen.
1. 400 hm hochtreten und die Trails nach Samone abreiten und dort irgendwo übernachten.
2. auf Asphalt ins Tal rollen und die 1000 hm zum Rifugio Barricata hochtreten.

Ich entscheide mich für die Auffahrt zum Rifugio Barricata, da für Morgen der Monte Ortigara auf dem Programm steht und das dann zeitlich eng wird, wenn man vorher noch 1000 hm hochtreten muss.
Hier schon mal das Ziel für Morgen.




Um 18:45 Uhr erreiche ich das Rifugio Barricata wo ich übernachte.
Heute waren es dann ca. 1700 hm und 57 km
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=blmzvcvftzlmljds


----------



## Speedskater (21. September 2016)

02.09.2016 Tag 7, nach dem Frühstück fahre ich in Richtung Monte Ortigara



Bis zum Parkplatz ist alles Schotterpiste und teilweise auf Asphalt gut fahrbar.
Ab dem Parkplatz Piazzale Lozze ist schieben angesagt, vorbei an der Chiesetta del Lozze




Die Wege sind teilweise fahrbar, aber wegen ein paar Meter lohnt es nicht auf das Bike zu steigen.




An diesem Schild muss man sich entscheiden ob man den kurzen Weg mit 35 Minuten oder den langen Weg mit 45 Minuten wählt.




Ich wähle den langen Weg in der Hoffnung, dass dieser nicht ganz so steil ist. Nur noch wenige Höhenmeter trennen mich vom Gipfel.




Und man hat eine tolle Aussicht ins Valsugana,




Aber wo ist hier der Weg?




Die letzten 20 Minuten geht es über enge Treppchen und einen kurzen Tunnel aus dem 1. Weltkrieg, wo gerade so das Bike durch passt, zum Gipfel. Mit dieser Erkenntnis empfehle ich den kürzeren Weg, wenn man ein Bike dabei hat.




















Dann geht es über die Kaiser Karl Straße




und Schotterpisten




zur Malga Larici di Sotto, wo ich Polenta mit Salami und Käse zu mir mehme.




Ich fahre weiter nach Lavarone und in Chiesa übernachte ich im Hotel Bertoldi.




Heute waren es 1550 hm und 50km
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nsawyjyyhtduvrtx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (21. September 2016)

03.09.2016 Tag 8, ich fahre von Chiesa über Carbonare und San Sebastiano zum Passo Sommo. Am Golfplatz biege ich in den 12er Weg ab.




Am Rifugio Stelle D'Italia




habe ich Oliver Grüße von @isartrails ausgerichtet.




Weiter geht es zum Forte del Sommo




Dosso del Sommo




und über eine Wiese zum




Rifugio Tonda wo mich die Bedienung einfach ignoriert.




Also fahre ich den Trail nach Serada und aufwärts zum Rifugio Fratelli Filzi. Hier werde ich nicht ignoriert und bekomme etwas zu Essen.




Frisch gestärkt reite ich die Trails nach Rovereto ab und radle auf Radwegen nach Torbole, um 17:00 Uhr schlage ich bei Mecki's auf, wo ich schon erwartet werde.

Heute waren es 1289 hm und 50 km
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=urjydzwpcinydbmj


----------



## Speedskater (22. September 2016)

Ich habe dann mal eine kleine Statistik gebastelt





Insgesamt waren es ca. 300 km, 9959hm und 13088tm radeln, schieben, tragen. Davon 22,6% Straße/Asphalt, 9,7% Radweg/Asphalt, 28,7% Schotterpiste und 35,8% Trails.

Zu Tag 2: Die Auffahrt zur Roner Hütte wäre ohne das Almenfest etwas entspannter gewesen.

Zu Tag 6: Vom Paion del Cermis zum Passo 5 Croci hätte ich mir gewünscht, dass von den Trails mehr fahrbar ist.
Die Trails vom Passo 5 Croci nach Samone bin ich wegen Regen und Zeitmangel nicht gefahren und die Auffahrt zum Rifugio Barricata ist vollständig auf Asphalt, wodurch der Asphaltanteil an diesem Tag recht hoch ist.

Zu Tag 7: Die Etappe von Rifugio Barricata bis Lavarone besteht hauptsächlich aus Schotterpisten und Asphalt, hier würden ein paar Trails die Strecke aufwerten.

Sonst war es eine super Tour mit wenig Asphalt und hohem Trail-Anteil.
Bis auf 2 Regenschauer, die ich zur Nahrungsaufnahme nutzen konnte und einem Gewitter, das nach Ankunft in der Pension los ging, hatte ich top Wetter.

Und nach dem Alpencross ist vor dem Alpencross


----------



## cschaeff (23. September 2016)

@Speedskater 
Schöne Tour, vielen Dank fürs Teilen 
Lagoraiquerung also vielleicht doch besser über den Passo Sadole? Wie lange hast du an dem Tag geschoben/getragen?
Lohnt sich die Mühe?


----------



## Speedskater (23. September 2016)

Genau die Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt: Welches ist die beste Variante von Tesero zum Passo 5 Croci?

1. Die gewählte Route mit der Seilbahn zum Paion del Cermis und über Forcella di Lagorai zum Passo Val Cion
Die Seilbahn nimmt um 9:00 den Betrieb auf, Ankunft am Paion del Cermis 9:30 Uhr
zum Lago di Bombasel größtenteils fahrbar, grobe Schotterpiste. 10:05 Uhr
zur Forcella del Macaco 60 hm schieben/tragen 10:13 Uhr
Abwärts teilweise fahrbar, teilweise schieben/tragen, kommt drauf an wie man mit 20 cm breiten Wegen zurecht kommt.
zur Forcella Lagorai, aufwärts angenehmes schieben, wäre abwärts gut fahrbar, 11:50 Uhr, bis hier entsprach das alles meinen Erwartungen.
zum Passo Val Cion ist nur wenig fahrbar 13:26 Uhr
ab hier gut fahrbarer Trail, ab Malga Val Cion Schotter.
Die 1 1/2 Stunden von der Forcella Lagorai zum Passo Val Cion haben mich bissel gedrückt, der Rest war für mich ok.

2. Mit der Seilbahn zum Paion del Cermis und auf dem 317er Weg zum Passo Val Cion
Da ist vielleicht mehr fahrbar, müsste man mal testen.

3. Von Tesero zum Passo Sadole, über Rifugio Refavaie zum Passo 5 Croci -> 2100 hm hochtreten.


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. September 2016)

In der Statistik fehlt die Anzahl der isotonischen Getränke pro Tag/Gesamt.

Ja, das mit dem Bus zum Karer Pass hatten wir 2014 getestet und für besser befunden, als sich mit den Blechmilben hochwärts  rumzukatzenbalgen.


----------



## Speedskater (24. September 2016)

Es gibt Dinge an die man sich besser nicht erinnert, aber du weißt ja wie schnell die 3 Dunkle bei Mecki weg waren.


----------



## Bikeholic (25. September 2016)

Schöner Bericht!


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. September 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Es gibt Dinge an die man sich besser nicht erinnert, aber du weißt ja wie schnell die 3 Dunkle bei Mecki weg waren.


----------



## driv0r (4. Oktober 2016)

Hi, habs mir jetzt erst durchgelesen. Super dokumentiert toll geschrieben und schöne Bilder. Hat Spaß gemacht "dabei" zu sein.
Man merkt wie du das biken zelebrierst. 
Weiter so.


----------



## Mausoline (23. Oktober 2016)

Habs jetzt endlich auch geschafft deine Tour nachzuverfolgen 
Schön, dass ich mit deinen Fotos nochmal unsere Nebelstrecke vom Jakobsstöckl zur Maurerberghütte rückwärtsfahren konnte 
Danke für die Beschreibung ein paar anderer Wege  



Speedskater schrieb:


> .....Und nach dem Alpencross ist vor dem Alpencross



Was meinst du? Wie fahrbar ist der Friedrich-August-Weg 

Danke fürs Teilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (23. Oktober 2016)

Man darf auf dem Friedrich-August-Weg nur schieben, aber wenn nur wenig Wanderer unterwegs sind kann man auch fahren. Es gibt ein paar hässliche Stellen wo schieben/tragen angesagt ist. Ein paar verblockte Stellen wo man mit den Pedalen hängen bleibt, aber größtenteils fahrbar. Ich habe hier mal paar Bilder hochgeladen. Aber du weißt ja, auf den Bilder sieht das alles einfacher aus.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/82644

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Mausoline (23. Oktober 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Man darf auf dem Friedrich-August-Weg nur schieben, .......



Klar 

Das Val Duron kenn ich, ab Rif. Micheluzzi superschön  .... vielleicht wollen die Damen nächstes Jahr auf die Seiser Alm


----------



## bernd66 (1. März 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Genau die Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt: Welches ist die beste Variante von Tesero zum Passo 5 Croci?
> 
> 1. Die gewählte Route mit der Seilbahn zum Paion del Cermis und über Forcella di Lagorai zum Passo Val Cion
> Die Seilbahn nimmt um 9:00 den Betrieb auf, Ankunft am Paion del Cermis 9:30 Uhr
> ...




Hallo Speedskater,
wir wollen dieses Jahr auch über diesen Weg zum Passo Val Cion. Laut den Kompass Karten gibt es zwischen der  Forcella del Macaco und dem 317er seilgesicherte Wege. Gibt es von der Forcella del Macaco zum Laghetti di Lagorai auch Seilsicherungen? Sieht man von der Forcella del Macaco wie es weiter Richtung 317er. geht?

Sorry für meine blöden Fragen aber im Netz gibt es für die Region kaum Informationen bezüglich MTB.  Das einzige was ich dazu gefunden habe ist eine Tour auf Outdooractive.
https://www.outdooractive.com/de/mo...-di-fassa/alp-x-2017-tag5-seilbahn/108868388/


Leider musste der Kollege aufgrund eines Unwetters am Lago di Bombasel abbrechen. Somit wieder nix mit Infos bezüglich dem 317er.


----------



## Speedskater (1. März 2018)

Hallo Bernd,

von der Forcella del Macaco geht es auf diesem Trail abwärts.











Es ist nur teilweise fahrbar und es gibt eine kurze Passage wo man abwärts klettern muss.
Da sind ein paar Steigeisen im Felsen, ist aber kein Problem.

Der Aufstieg zur Forcella di Lagorai ist angenehmes Schieben.








 vorbei am Laghetti di Lagorai




zur Forcella di Lagorai




Dann bin ich abwärts zum Passo Val Cion gewandert.




Leider ist hier nichts fahrbar, wenn man nicht auf den Hinterrad von Stein zu Stein hopsen kann.








http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=blmzvcvftzlmljds

Wie wollt ihr vom Laghetti di Lagorai weiter?

Man könnte den 353a in Richtung 317 nehmen, aber da geht es steil bergauf.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## bernd66 (1. März 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Hallo Bernd,
> 
> von der Forcella del Macaco geht es auf diesem Trail abwärts.
> 
> ...



So die Idee! Da wo sich der 353a und der 316er Richtung Laghetti di Lagorai treffen. Dann Richtung Baito del Stelune  auf den 321A. Von dort dann weiter auf den 317.

Wie sieht denn der 353a aus? Laut GPS sind das ca 100 Hm und 400 Meter weg bis zur Gabelung auf den 321A. Das hört sich jetzt nicht sonderlich wild an.

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Speedskater (1. März 2018)

So weit ich das in Erinnerung habe, sahen die 100 hm auf dem 353a nach Bike-Bergsteigen (tragen) aus.
Kommt auch drauf an wie es auf der anderen Seit runter geht und ob das fahrbar ist.


----------

